# i found two baby pigeons in my back yard what do i do



## jessicanpaul (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, my name is Jessica.
I have found two baby pigeons in my back yard, I believe the neighbors have thrown them out of the house that they just bought, it had been abandonded. I scooped them up and my husband made the shelter out of an old milk crate and some cardboard, nce I put them in the crate and they seemed to calm themselves down quite a bit. At first the were making all kinds of noises and I read that it is pretty normal for that. I don't want to keep the forever as pets but I do at least want to keep them alive. One seems a little bit older than the other and seems to be more dominate over the smaller one. I have read only a minute amount about pigeons. I NEED HELP PLEASE because I don't know what I'm doing. More than anything I need to know how to feed them and what to feed them using common household items, if possible. I have several medicine droppers due to my 5 month old son and I could use one of them if needed. I even considered baby formula lol i have no idea what to feed them....please help because I just don't want them to die.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Jessica, here is a link to get you started, have to run out for a while, but there should be enough info for you inside the link to give you an idea of what needs done.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=522672&postcount=2

Good luck with them,

Karyn


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

soak some cherious cerials and feed them.. they are hungry..
or go buy corn fresh .. frozen it dont matter..
whatever u have in your house right now u can feed those babies with.. bread.. 
open their beak and just put the food inside.. 
simple 
tomorrow .. buy a surringe in a pet store , they are about 2 dollars...
easiest to feed with .. cherious.. regular one tho no honey in it.. soak it in the water.. put it in the surringe. Dont let cerials fall apart tho.. let it be little solid. depends on their age.. and how greedy the babies are. i had those that ate 3 surringes and didnt want no more and i had some that ate 7 surringes of 10 ML.. yeah 7 thats like 70 ml.. hahah those are the fat babies..
anyway it will be easy to tell when they are full by their crop size... their bellys will suddenly turn round.. its easy to see with the birds if they hungry or not..
best of luck..
once they are about 2 and a half months old they can be released to any flock u chose to, thats where they will stay.. no need to keep them as pets .. i released 60 birds just this year.. they are born free so why not just let them be free..
it would help if u could upload a picture of them just so we see how old these babies are..
dont forget to give them water..
buy some bird seed tomorrow as well , maybe they wil peck on it..
but tonight bread will do just fine.. 
or corn.. whatever really u have they will be fine with it..
bird formula they sell at the pet stores are not really made for pigeons.. i raised few on it when i didnt know what i was doing.. now i just make my own stuff.. easy for me and good for the babies


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you for caring for these babies  Can you post a picture so we can determine their age? It depends on how old they are as to what you will need to feed them. If their very young, you will need to get hand feeding formula (I use Kaytee Exact Hand Feeding Formula). Most pet stores carry it. If their a little older, you can feed them defrosted peas and corn soaked it warm water.
Do they know how to eat on their own yet?
I feed my babies with a baby bottle, here's how.........
















I use a small baby bottle and cut the tip off the nipple half way down (just enough to slide their beak into). Then cut the finger off a rubber glove and slide it over the nipple. Put a cross slit at the top of the glove (kind of surrounds their beak to help with the mess)
Your going to need to cut a SMALL hole in the nipple - just enough for baby to slip his beak into. I make it a little larger as they get bigger.
"Nuzzle" his beak gently with your fingers first to teach him how to eat.
Make sure formula (Exact hand feeding formula) is warm - NOT TOO HOT (warm on the "wrist test") Feeding small amounts at 1st.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

did they eat today? are you having fun with them yet? ")
here is a link how babies look like. day by day .. so u can tell us how old do u think they are 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzSGr3sQ5fY


----------



## jessicanpaul (Oct 6, 2011)

Well one of them did not make it....the smaller one  .... the larger one is eating like a champ tho and he/she has discovered his/her water bowl finally. It has become more comfortable with me holding it. Now I think its just going to take time..... thanks again from everyone. I'm having troubles attaching a pic because I'm using a tablet and its not reading the commands...odk but if u send me an email address I will email u a couple of pics.


----------



## jessicanpaul (Oct 6, 2011)

*Pictures*

I figured out how to at least post them to my albums on my profile. The are public.... hope these help out.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear the little one did not make it. Sounds like you are getting things in hand with the big one eating and drinking well. If you have any questions, just ask, and here's how to post photos right to your thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=525049&postcount=15

Karyn


----------

